# Why Hollywood is called "Hollywood" ?



## divontop (Sep 13, 2011)

Friend it is really interesting that why Hollywood is called "Hollywood" , so give your answer


----------



## letmein (Jul 21, 2011)

divontop said:


> Friend it is really interesting that why Hollywood is called "Hollywood" , so give your answer


this is from wikipedia

Hollywood is a famous district in Los Angeles, California, United States situated west-northwest of downtown Los Angeles.[2] Due to its fame and cultural identity as the historical center of movie studios and movie stars, the word Hollywood is often used as a metonym of American cinema. Today, much of the movie industry has dispersed into surrounding areas such as the Westside neighborhood,[3] and the San Fernando and Santa Clarita Valleys, but significant auxiliary industries, such as editing, effects, props, post-production, and lighting companies remain in Hollywood, as does the backlot of Paramount Pictures.


----------



## oceantide24 (Sep 21, 2011)

Several times names are formed not because it means something but over time, the meaning becomes described by the activities that surround it. Google presently means to search for something because larry and Page decided to form a website that has become the most used search engine


----------

